# DIY Hollowing Tools w/ Hey Keys?



## Steve in VA (Feb 13, 2021)

So I ventured down the path of trying my first hollow form today, but don't have any hook tools. It went better than expected with a spindle gouge, other than at the top of the form or shoulder just inside the hole. While I didn't get it super thin, I think I'm going to enjoy turning hollow form and could quickly see the advantages of swan neck tool or even smaller diameter tools to get into the opening.

Has anyone tried making your own hollowing tools from hex keys or other stock? I've done some research and it seems very straightforward, yet still has a limitation of a 90 degree angle. Any advice on bending them a bit or forming a swan neck?

Is there anything else I should take into consideration, or do you have recommendations on inexpensive hollowing tools to get started with?


----------



## trc65 (Feb 13, 2021)

I was playing around with that a year or so ago on some small hollow ornaments. Don't remember what size I used, but I think it is still sitting somewhere on the bench, still in its custom handle, that is, clamped in a pair of vice grips! Worked just fine, easy to grind and use. Are limited on the angle, but you can just grind the short arm back some if needed to get in smaller places. Handy to have around.

I've got the "small" John Jordan 1/2" hollowing set, and it works well, or at least it has for the two projects I've used it on - vessel challenge, and honey Locust bowl. https://www.johnjordanwoodturning.com/hollowing-tools.html. I got the 2 piece set and the red (18") handle.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Feb 14, 2021)

trc65 said:


> I was playing around with that a year or so ago on some small hollow ornaments. Don't remember what size I used, but I think it is still sitting somewhere on the bench, still in its custom handle, that is, clamped in a pair of vice grips! Worked just fine, easy to grind and use. Are limited on the angle, but you can just grind the short arm back some if needed to get in smaller places. Handy to have around.
> 
> I've got the "small" John Jordan 1/2" hollowing set, and it works well, or at least it has for the two projects I've used it on - vessel challenge, and honey Locust bowl. https://www.johnjordanwoodturning.com/hollowing-tools.html. I got the 2 piece set and the red (18") handle.



Thanks Tim! Looks like I'm following in your footsteps once again. Appreciate the link to Jordan tools as well. With the 1/2" set you have, how deep can you realistically go before the chatter and leverage with tool overhang takes over?


----------



## trc65 (Feb 14, 2021)

I haven't used them enough to give a good answer to tool overhang. Best I can answer is what he lists on his page that the 1/2" will turn a 5-6" piece. Not that it will overhang that much.


----------



## Tony (Feb 14, 2021)

I have a set of Sorbys that work pretty well for me. I don't really know what I'm doing yet but they seem good as far as I can tell.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 14, 2021)

Sorby - Mini Hollow-Form Turning Set


If you turn Christmas ornaments or other small hollow forms you'll really appreciate the scale of these new tools. Made exclusively for Woodcraft by Robert Sorby, these high quality tools feature the three shapes most often needed to make small hollow forms.




www.woodcraft.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Feb 14, 2021)

I am no lathe man- yet. But I love messing in other folks ideas... has anyone tried a nail pulling / wrecking bar? They are in various sizes and would have the gooseneck already formed.these run about 10 to 20 bucks. And range from 12 to 36 inches in length. I have put 260 lbs on one of these many times.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Feb 14, 2021)

That is a screenshot not a link...


----------



## Tony (Feb 14, 2021)

I also have this. I've only used it one time so far but really like it. I don't know if it will be useful other than ornament style hollowing but it works good for those.


The Ornament Hollower tool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (Feb 14, 2021)

Steve in VA said:


> Thanks Tim! Looks like I'm following in your footsteps once again.


Don't follow too closely, you might end up on top of me when I fall flat on my face! 

Seriously though, my thought process was that these tools are affordable, have inexpensive replaceable cutting tips, easy to sharpen, and are what Jordan himself uses. For handheld hollowing tools these seemed to be as good, or better than others available. Looked hard at the Hunter tools, but a lot more money for those compared to the Jordan tools.


----------



## trc65 (Feb 14, 2021)

@2feathers Creative Making I have seen home made tools made from similar products. As long as there is some hardened steel at the end, they can be sharpened, and used. Just depends on size and reach of the tool inside an object.

I don't remember the link/site, but somewhere I once found a huge number of tools that were homemade for specialty lathe operations.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 1, 2021)

I put a handle on an Allen key and ground the tip. I blew up several ornaments with it.

Shortening the side piece would reduce the torque when it's cutting inside the ornament, and more importantly make it spin in a smaller circle so when it does catch it will be forced out of the wood rather than deeper into it. I never got around to doing it though, my wife bought me an Easy-Wood-Tools swan-neck tool.


----------



## guylaizure (Mar 1, 2021)

You could buy this


----------



## Steve in VA (Mar 1, 2021)

guylaizure said:


> You could buy this
> 
> View attachment 204286
> 
> View attachment 204287



Thanks, and I've looked at a number of the articulated arm and captured systems. Pricey, but look to be very effective. 

Are you selling this one?


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 1, 2021)

Did you watch the Trent Bosch demo last week, Steve?


----------



## guylaizure (Mar 1, 2021)

Yes I am selling it .$325 +shipping


----------



## Steve in VA (Mar 1, 2021)

Tom Smart said:


> Did you watch the Trent Bosch demo last week, Steve?



I sure did. As I mentioned it was more of a preview of his tools, the stabilizer, etc. versus turning, of which there was none. It was a great way to kill a bit of time and get some more exposure to the process. I thought it was worth it, but others may have walked away feeling it was a bit of a commercial, which in large part it probably was. It was nice to just listen to him go through it all and answer questions. Seems like a great guy!

Here's the link if anyone wants to watch it:






FREE Trent Bosch Tools Demo – Virtual Woodturning Demos







virtualwoodturningdemos.com





The great thing about the recording is there is an index at the bottom of the video that enables you to jump to anything you want more info about without having to watch the entire video.


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 1, 2021)

I watched also. He had almost 160 viewers. I do have his 3/4 stabilizer, which I like. I knew it was just a sales event, but I learn something every time I watch him.


----------



## Steve in VA (Mar 1, 2021)

guylaizure said:


> Yes I am selling it .$325 +shipping



Thanks for posting it! If I'm not mistaken, these will work on lathes from 16"+?


----------



## guylaizure (Mar 1, 2021)

Steve in VA said:


> Thanks for posting it! If I'm not mistaken, these will work on lathes from 16"+?


Works on 16-20 inch swing


----------



## Steve in VA (Mar 1, 2021)

guylaizure said:


> Works on 16-20 inch swing



Thanks.....got a lathe for sale to go with it? 

Unfortunately mine's only a 14" swing and is high on the priority list of upgrades. I'm sure someone will come along that will want it.


----------

